# == External TV Tuner box ==



## Tech.Masti (Jul 31, 2006)

i thinking to buy a External TV Tuner box, (no need to use your PC, just connect it to your monitor directly, and watch TV). Any1 have any idea about it's models and price? it. it must have Remote, must have good channel reception capacity and support of CRT & LCD both. Please help. THANKS............


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2006)

@Tech.Masti lol the first thread you created in Hardware Trouble shooting was the correct section , this is the wrong section mate  , mistakes do happen


----------



## Pathik (Jul 31, 2006)

try PINNACLE ...


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 31, 2006)

Those are called set-top box based TV tuners. THe brands available in the market are usually Techcom, Gemini or Typhoon. Look out for a feature called PIP in them. Never really got hold of one but if you use it on a LCD, make sure it has a low response time of about 4-8ms otherwire ghosting would be an issue.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks to all. i only heard about Tech-com and Typhoon. Anyone know about its price? Is it under 2k?


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 2, 2006)

yes


----------



## PCWORM (Aug 4, 2006)

Try for a Tuner from pinnacle for Quality and from AverTV for Budget...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 4, 2006)

PCWORM said:
			
		

> Try for a Tuner from pinnacle for Quality and from AverTV for Budget...


Price Please .........


----------

